# riding lawnmower not cranking



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

ive got a riding lawnmower that will spin over but will not crank..it is getn spark and has good gas..but being that grass is starting to grow i gotta get this thing going ASAP...hope some of you guys can give me a direction to start with...


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Does it have any saftey switchs on it. Like you might have to be sitting on the seat while cranking. The blades might have to be disengaged while cranking. brake pedal clutch mashed in while cranking?


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

i have tried that..but still nothing...it jus spins like its not grabbing the crank or something


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The starter gears may be out....know what I mean? I guess thats what you call it...lol. I have a Murray that did the same thing..put a new starter on it....BAM! the baby started right up.


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

really a murray..funny thats what this one is..you know kinda looks like the ol "forrest gump" style lol...it jus spins and spins..it was my grandmothers and the mower is prob bout atleast 10years old but has literally been used maybe 9-10x


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

jblaze29 said:


> really a murray..funny thats what this one is..you know kinda looks like the ol "forrest gump" style lol...it jus spins and spins..it was my grandmothers and the mower is prob bout atleast 10years old but has literally been used maybe 9-10x


It maybe the starter like mine then....it was not very expensive at all. I love the Murray's This one is about 8 years old. The one we had before was 17 years old and it was a great mower. I am not buying an real expensive one...not worth it IMO.


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

wonder where i can get one of those starters at??


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

If the fly wheel is turning that means the starter is spinning correct. Also the spark comes from the magnets on the flywheel spinning getting fire from magnetos.
is the battery charged to spin it fast enough.
JMO
I have a starter I bet would fit you are welcome to it.


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

flywheel is spinning..definetly getn spark cause it shocked the crap out of me..and its got a fairly new battery..i have had a couple of people tell me that it could be the keyway..but im not sure does that sound like a possibilty to you fellas


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

have you tried starter fluid or seafoam?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

If everything is spinning then it has to be something pretty easy being that new. My money is on a trip that isn't accounted for not allowing it to fire. Like above, Blades not engaged, deck raised, in neutral and wiggle it some because the linkage might be a bit off. Unless the plug is bad already that's one of the only things I can think besides gas being bad from long situp.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Pull the plug and hit it with a wire brush and a little gas.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Masher said:


> Pull the plug and hit it with a wire brush and a little gas.


yeah!!! then let er eat


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

lol i will have to try..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

while u got the plug out , and the wire brush, hit both ends .clean the air filter and spray some ether in it while cranking. just a thought...check the muffler maybe clogged up with dirt dobber nest


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

if its been sitting up chances are the float in the carb is stuck u can take something and tap on the bowl to get it unstuck maybe with out having to take the carb off. just an idea been there done that i got a murray and that always happens when it sets for a while..hope this helps


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

when u take your plug out put it back in the wire and touch it against metal on the engine somewhere that way you can see if u have a strong enough spark and if its strong enough cover the top of the carb with your hand or a towel so itll pull gas up sometimes old gas will gum up over the off season not allowing fuel to pass


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

My Murray actually has a safety wire off the carb. It just wouldn't start one day. Went through ALL the safety gimmicks. They were all fine. Turned out it was the wire from the carb. Sounds retarded, I know, but no BS, that was it.


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

j blaze sounds like you need to install a 750 v-twin and all will be good hehehe good luck wit it you need to go to nationals with us,big tymers


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

well the carb is definetly gummed up..took air filter off..exhaust off..the flap wouldnt even move on the carb..i think it needs a good cleaning..hopefully i can do that tomorrow!! you guys have been a huge help..im hoping to get this puppy munching some grass soon!! brute boy you know i would be at nats if i could..but baby just got over sickness..and now im getting down with the sickness!! plus gotta save my money my piston is here and my cam just cam in today for the grizz!! so gotta have the loot to get all that taken care of if you know what i mean!!!


----------



## BlackedOutBF (Feb 6, 2010)

Well Johnny when you get that mower started up come on over to the house and give it a test run.... wish you could go to mud nats with us bro...:rockn:


----------

